# Why can't you make a Fur Affinity account?



## ChronoTheFurry (Apr 29, 2020)

Hey Chrono the newbie here! 

I was wondering why you can't make an account on Fur affinity at the moment. 

I went to try it a few minutes ago and it said it's been temporarily closed , has it been like this for a while or is it because of the hardware update or something? :/ 

Many thanks,
Chrono the newbie
>_<


----------



## quoting_mungo (Apr 30, 2020)

If I was going to hazard a guess, it’s probably due to a recent problem of bots posting explicit material in General. If the bots can’t create more accounts, that buys staff time to find a longer-term solution without having to play whack-a-mole.


----------



## Toasty9399 (Apr 30, 2020)

I made an account because I needed to contact an artist for a commission.


----------



## Midnightto (May 1, 2020)

Hi Chrono! I'm new here too and I have the same question ):
I wanted to make an account to follow some artists, favorite some illustrations and share my own art but now I feel stuck.

When are we going to be able to make an account?

For the little research that I made, I think this has taken a few months. I don't want to wait months/years  I want to be wrong 
Has this been a recurrent problem here? I saw some threads about this searching a little in google.


----------



## Dragoneer (May 1, 2020)

Midnightto said:


> When are we going to be able to make an account?
> 
> For the little research that I made, I think this has taken a few months. I don't want to wait months/years  I want to be wrong
> Has this been a recurrent problem here? I saw some threads about this searching a little in google.


We disabled new account registration about 36 hours ago. We're working on getting account registration back up as soon as possible.


----------



## Midnightto (May 2, 2020)

Dragoneer said:


> We disabled new account registration about 36 hours ago. We're working on getting account registration back up as soon as possible.


sweet!
I'm glad that I was wrong (It's just that when I searched for a reason, I only saw old threads and I thought that it's been a long time).
Thanks for your reply!


----------



## Rocky77 (May 3, 2020)

Dragoneer said:


> We disabled new account registration about 36 hours ago. We're working on getting account registration back up as soon as possible.



I also wanted to create a new account because my username is too long. I have already removed all my works of art and favorites and have been trying for 4 days - nothing at 36 hours


----------



## yak (May 7, 2020)

Registration has bee re-opened.


----------

